# Th.M. Apologetics



## openairboy (Dec 2, 2004)

Anyone get a Th.M. and/or Ph.D. from Westminster (East) in Apologetics? I was thinking about pursuing this, but would like some input from some others.

Thanks,

openairboy


----------

